

Would a Google car sacrifice you for the sake of the many? - oevi
https://medium.com/@dweinberger/e9d6abcf6fed?

======
bitJericho
I think the cars should protect their own occupants at all costs when it comes
to car vs car carnage. It's my car, it's my money that placed it in my
possession, it's my life, that car is to protect me and my passengers above
any other car.

That said, car vs pedestrian the car should choose the pedestrian every time.
Pedestrians are not designed to get into an accident whereas our cars are.

